# plants



## 40gtropical (Dec 5, 2011)

i am going out thursday to pick up plants for my 40 gallon tropical was looking at green cabomba, amazon sword plant and java ferm plant. If anyone has a comment please let me know


----------



## S.Oak (Dec 4, 2011)

It's hard to have a comment without knowing anything about your tank 

I can tell you that cabomba has a tendency to be "finicky". Sword plants are heavy root feeders so if you're not using any type of specialised plant substrate you might want to invest in some root tabs. And java fern will pretty much live anywhere


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would also add anacharis and some vals


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

I do have experience with Java Fern, it is great but can grow too large & out of control- so you have to divide- I divide mine about twice a year. I have 1 large Java Fern & Anubias in my 55 gal


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

My only experience with java fern is it dying... Some Val's would look nice though


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With Vals the leaves can reach 3 + feet and will need to be trimmed often. Swords are also heavy root feeders along with taking nutrients through the leaves. The root system alone will cover the bottom of your tank. Can be grown in just about any substrate, but other than high nutrient substrate you need to add root tabs to it.


----------



## 40gtropical (Dec 5, 2011)

i plan on using a odyssea quad 36" t5


----------



## 40gtropical (Dec 5, 2011)

i also plan on getting peecock fern 4" and 8", green white acorus, corkscrew vallisneria, and hornwort.the only question i have is with the t5 lighting they have a freshwater one that comes with (4) 6500k and one with (2) 10'000k and 2 actinic blue can i use the one with actinic blue they are the same price


----------



## 40gtropical (Dec 5, 2011)

HO


----------

